# AI Prime Freshwater lights



## Twisted Melon (8 Feb 2018)

Hi,

These lights say they have a coverage of 24”. My tank is 54” long. Will 2 lights be enough?

I don’t want to buy a third light for the extra 6” of tank length if I can help it. 

Thanks.


----------



## Nigel95 (8 Feb 2018)

Depends on the plants you want on the sides. Lower light plants should do fine.


----------



## mort (8 Feb 2018)

I've not used the freshwater version but played with some reef primes and wasn't overly impressed with the spread at all. It might have been because they favour the blue spectrum so always look dimmer and darker with reduced spread but I'd definitely see if you can see one in person before buying and judge it by eye. As for the spread, check out one of the par maps here https://www.theaquariumsolution.com/product/3018/284 which tells you how much par you can get slightly over the 24".
The reef prime I played with were the first generation, a few years ago, I'm sure these new freshwater ones are steps ahead as aqua illumination are a great company.


----------



## Twisted Melon (9 Feb 2018)

Good points. I don’t want to limit the scapes I can create, but 3 of these lights ‘ain’t cheap!

Has anybody got experience with the Fluval 2.0 lights?


----------



## alto (9 Feb 2018)

What are your tank dimensions?

You could begin with 2 lights, adding a third later if needed

Prime Freshwater hasn't been on the market for very long, so not much on forums yet
Note that it has no manual controls so you must use a SmartPhone or computer to run the light


----------



## Twisted Melon (9 Feb 2018)

Tank dimensions are:

137cm x 46cm x 46cm

I’ve read that these are pretty bright lights but there isn’t my info on setting them up from the manufacture which doesn’t help.


----------



## webworm (9 Feb 2018)

This might help

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/1215050-setting-ai-prime-freshwater.html

I'm assuming you've also seen the product page

http://www.aquaillumination.com/lighting/prime/freshwater.html


----------



## alto (9 Feb 2018)

For the price difference I'd also consider Aqua Medic Qube LED Plant version
Similar 90* lens (AFAIK) - I'd prefer a 120* lens, especially as your tank is only 45cm tall, though you can compensate somewhat by raising the LED above the tank (but then need to use the suspension kit or modify the gooseneck clamp)

With any of these LED, take the 60cm spread with a a good deal of 
- especially given the 80* lens, PAR will be significantly lower outside a 30 cm diameter, & more like deep shade outside 45cm diameter  (so plan aquascape accordingly)

You might ask AI for the 3D PAR graph


----------



## Twisted Melon (11 Feb 2018)

Thanks both. 

The price on the qube is tempting. 

I’m thinking I’m going to need 3 lights either way.


----------



## CMac (12 Feb 2018)

I got to say this is my dream tank size/shape! Unfortunately the current trend in led tiles/ spotlights just doesn't work very well with long, "thin" tanks. My suggestion would be 3x Kessil a80s, if they still come with a free gooseneck they are far more affordable than the primes and cover "upto" 24inch (read 16-18inches) each so should work out quite nicely. They do however pack less of a punch, only 15w each, low/medium light really, so just consider what plants you are wanting to keep.

If you can suspend the lights then 1x 4ft or even 2x 2ft strip style lights might work best?

CMac


----------



## Twisted Melon (12 Feb 2018)

I can’t suspend lights unfortunately. 

I’m considering getting Fluval 2.0 lights instead at the moment. Probs need 2 of them. 

Too many descisions!


----------



## alto (12 Feb 2018)

Kessil A80 despite only being 15watt, have the new lens system which is significantly more efficient

I'd consider Twinstar (much more uptodate LED tech) over the Fluval 2.0 (though perhaps you're getting a significant discount on these)

Lots of examples of Twinstar being used on the Aquascaper tanks (& AquaEden)


----------



## Twisted Melon (12 Feb 2018)

I did look at twinstar, but they don’t fit my tank which is 54” long.


----------



## alto (12 Feb 2018)

Buy the Fluval through a shop that has excellent customer service (though perhaps current manufacture "runs" have improved)


----------



## Twisted Melon (12 Feb 2018)

Are they a bit flakey then?


----------



## alto (12 Feb 2018)

PlantedTank has several threads & reviews

My local shop had some on display tanks, I wasn't overly impressed (though I notice that UK pricing seems better matched to the light quality)
The wifi control is fairly limited so test this out & make sure it matches expectations


----------



## Twisted Melon (13 Feb 2018)

CMac said:


> I got to say this is my dream tank size/shape! Unfortunately the current trend in led tiles/ spotlights just doesn't work very well with long, "thin" tanks. My suggestion would be 3x Kessil a80s, if they still come with a free gooseneck they are far more affordable than the primes and cover "upto" 24inch (read 16-18inches) each so should work out quite nicely. They do however pack less of a punch, only 15w each, low/medium light really, so just consider what plants you are wanting to keep.
> 
> If you can suspend the lights then 1x 4ft or even 2x 2ft strip style lights might work best?
> 
> CMac



I’d be happy to suspend lights, but I can’t hang from the ceiling. 

The A80 do look promising!

I possibly may get 2 x A160 and get an A80 to go in the middle to cover the extra 6 inches. Save a few quid then. 

Thanks muchly.


----------



## alto (14 Feb 2018)

Have you had any chance to see this Arcadia LED


----------



## alto (14 Feb 2018)

Of course Mark Evans ran this 120 x 55 x 55 cm tank with



> lights 2 x 54w t5 for 5 hours daily



- though it is a Giesemann 
(outstanding reflectors)


----------



## Daveslaney (14 Feb 2018)

They have 2 Twinstar 600SPs on a Aquascaper 1500 at Aquarium gardens on a EA hanging kit. Coverage looks good on the videos.


----------



## Twisted Melon (14 Feb 2018)

alto said:


> Have you had any chance to see this Arcadia LED



Yeah they’re nice lights. I’d have to work out a way to suspend them though.


----------



## alto (14 Feb 2018)

The legs are somewhat extendible - retailer (or Arcadia) should be able to answer how much they might actually extend

I'm fan of the goose necks for their adjustability & "swing" - for moonlight (which is white not blue ) I adjust a Kessil to barely on & swing so it's mostly behind(or off side) the tank, tank is then mostly in shadow with just a small area lit by the (moon)light stream 
Fish swim in & out of shadow & it's my favourite way to view the tank


----------



## Twisted Melon (14 Feb 2018)

alto said:


> The legs are somewhat extendible - retailer (or Arcadia) should be able to answer how much they might actually extend
> 
> I'm fan of the goose necks for their adjustability & "swing" - for moonlight (which is white not blue ) I adjust a Kessil to barely on & swing so it's mostly behind(or off side) the tank, tank is then mostly in shadow with just a small area lit by the (moon)light stream
> Fish swim in & out of shadow & it's my favourite way to view the tank



They do extend but they’re but the correct size one is something like cm too short. 

I do like the idea of the moonlight viewing. I used to do something similar with a table lamp 20 years ago. With some fabric on it.


----------

